# Adoption regrets/Happy endings



## Mommy14

I was just wondering if anyone regretted putting their baby up for adoption or if anyone has any happy endings with it.
I'm faced with making the decision of keeping my baby girl or putting her up for adoption like her dad wants, and I just want to see it from different points of view.


----------



## booda

Sorry i can't offer any experienced advice. But wow, what a hard situation to be in......why does her dad want her to be adopted? If you want to keep your baby girl can you do it without him? Is he making you choose between you and him? Sorry I don't know enough about your situation to be able to advise you......all I can say is do what you feel is right - for YOU and YOUR baby, it's hard but try not to let his demands influence what you really feel is best. Are your family around to support your decision either way? 
Maybe speak to a counsellor or someone about options? It would be awful doing something drastic then regretting it a few months or years down the line :(
*hugs*


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm looking at your title and your signature and it says you're a happy mom of 1? It sounds like you maybe are being pressured by him? I think that it would be worth talking to a social worker or counselor and deciding what you want for you. Placing a baby for adoption is a big decision and one you have to know for sure that you want for yourself and her. But, there are some amazing families out there that would be thrilled to accept her as their own if you really want to do this.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Sweety, it sounds like your being pressured. Do NOT let him force you to put the baby up for adoption because of his selfishness.


----------



## Mommy14

He wants to put her up for adoption so we can still have freedom and have an easier time going to college. He also feels kind of overwhelmed sometimes.


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Mommy14 said:


> He wants to put her up for adoption so we can still have freedom and have an easier time going to college. He also feels kind of overwhelmed sometimes.

I know it must be so difficult, but please dont put your daughter up for adoption because its what FOB wants, if you want to be a Mommy than be one, your info says your a happy Mom of 1, if you want your little girl, keep her and only put her up for adoption if its what YOU really want :hugs: x


----------

